# Hourly Wages



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello, i'm wandering what the hourly rate is for a plow truck. I have been sub-contracting for a local company for the past 5 or 6 years and i feel comfortable enough to try to get a few small accounts next year by myself. I know that the company i subbed for was giving me 45$/hr but i'm wandering what they must have been getting if they paid me that. So basically i neeed to know what should i charge per hour per truck on a bid. ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You live to close to me. I cant give away my secrets to bidding. Just kidding, but you have been subbing for 6 years and you have no idea what they are making per hour off of you. If you own your own company and truck you should be making at least $125 an hour. So you do 5 drives at $30 a piece in an hour that is $150. Then you have deduct gas, insurance, and any other expense you incur and that is what you make an hour.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks!!! yea i was thinking it was at least a hundred but like i said i was a sub and i plowed at places that i couldn't even dream about getting a contract to lol (GM)


----------

